# Changing gravel to sand



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I have questions about what's the best way to how to change my gravel substrate to a sand substrate. 

Do I gravel vacuum the gravel to get some poop out so when I scoop out the gravel, the dirty stuff won't be floating around? Well atleast not alot of them. 

I know some of you guys have changed gravel to sand before . Help me out and let me know how you did it .

Thanks,
Clint.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I got a huge net, took out all the decorations and scooped. When you put the sand in make sure none of your pumps are running. I put the sand in bags and dumped them on the bottom. Took awhile but it worked. The poop cleared after about an hour or so with my 404 pump.*


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I took everything, including fish, out of the tank, emptied the water, removed the gravel, added the sand, refilled with water, and added the decor and fish back in. I checked the levels for a whle to make sure the tank didn't start a mini cycle, but all was good.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

How large is the gravel..how big the tank ....I use a 1 in.hose and suck it into a 5 gallon bucket ,that is sitting in a larger tub. thye water overflows into the tub ,I have a pump in the tub to pump the water out. Works like a chram. I do not even take the fish out ( most are smart enough to stay away from it.plus your holding it in the gravel.. The best part is NO cloudiness at all.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> How large is the gravel..how big the tank ....I use a 1 in.hose and suck it into a 5 gallon bucket ,that is sitting in a larger tub. thye water overflows into the tub ,I have a pump in the tub to pump the water out. Works like a chram. I do not even take the fish out ( most are smart enough to stay away from it.plus your holding it in the gravel.. The best part is NO cloudiness at all.


I got the small gravel type. And the tank is a 40 gallon.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I was only gonna take out the decor only ex. wood, cave etc. And leave the fish inside. I was also going to change the substrate when I do a 50% water change to make it easier for me to scoop out all the gravel. I'm not worried about the sand floating all around because I purchased live sand which is bigger and heavier then silica sand I believe. After removing the gravel, do I need to leave the gravel (will put in panti hose) inside the tank to help the bacteria grow again?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

if the sand floats, just use your hand and wave around the floating sand on the surface down. it floats because of airbubbles. one way or another, you're not going to avoid the sand having bubbles even at the bottom. the fish will dig and they'll be enough movements made by the fish to settle the sand. it'll be temporarily for two days or so.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

When you scoop out the gravel thats when your goin to stir all the crap up...making it look like mud.Just a thought.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> if the sand floats, just use your hand and wave around the floating sand on the surface down. it floats because of airbubbles. one way or another, you're not going to avoid the sand having bubbles even at the bottom. the fish will dig and they'll be enough movements made by the fish to settle the sand. it'll be temporarily for two days or so.


that's true. Thanks for the tip


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> When you scoop out the gravel thats when your goin to stir all the crap up...making it look like mud.Just a thought.


hmm. Which would be a better way of doing it? 
Gravel clean the substrate real quick to get out some of the poop out and then scoop the gravel out and put the sand in and then vacuum out 50% of the water and fill up the tank with cured water?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Sort of off topic but: They make live sand for freshwater tanks now? Neat! Where did you get it? (I've only used the aragonite live sand in my saltwater reef before)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Keri said:


> Sort of off topic but: They make live sand for freshwater tanks now? Neat! Where did you get it? (I've only used the aragonite live sand in my saltwater reef before)


I went to Rogers and bought a bag. The lady told me that they are good for a malawi cichlid tank and helps buffer the PH high. Malawi african cichlids PH needs to be high anyways. But yeah that's where I got it from.

PS. I don't visit Rogers often so I'm not familiar with there names yet . I know the guy that helped me carry the stuff to my car though. Thanks Bill


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only live sand I have heard of is for saltwater. Putting live sand in a freshwater tank would probably kill it off and mess up your water parameters. The best way to do the change over is just take out all fish decor plants etc. Put the fish in a tote or big bucket and hook up your filter to it so the bio doesn't die off while your changing the substrate. Then take out all the water in the tank then remove the gravel after. All that crap in the gravel wont stir up too bad if you just leave the gravel alone while taking out all the water. Whatever poop and what not that is left in the bottom after removing the gravel you don't have to worry about. It will get sucked up in your filter when you get everything running again. 

I wouldn't do this with all the fish in there still, it will work doing it this way but more of a PIA. Doing it the way I have suggested above makes it easier in the end as you put the sand in before water so you don't have to worry about sand everywhere and you don't get all crap stirred up in the water.

Also a word of warning with sand, get pre filters for your intakes to stop any sand from getting into your filters and screwing up the impellor.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> hmm. Which would be a better way of doing it?
> Gravel clean the substrate real quick to get out some of the poop out and then scoop the gravel out and put the sand in and then vacuum out 50% of the water and fill up the tank with cured water?


I would suck the gravel out ..wash the sand ( will have very little air bubbles left ) put the sand in with a container ( less sand going through the water ) add water . If there is lots of gravel just do half..I used to suck out 6 bags in my 180one side a week and put it back in ...worked well.
If you r say putting white sand in ..I would try to keep the water a clear as possible .imo ..Its what ever is easiest for you .My way would keep water clearer and no sediment falling on your sand ...oh and you can still see the fish .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Oh ok. hmm. I will take a look of what the bag says and ill post it here. To make sure if its just regular sand or live sand. Cuz what I heard the lady told me this sand was good to maintain high PH. I'll brb and post it on here and see if its just normal and or live sand 



taureandragon76 said:


> The only live sand I have heard of is for saltwater. Putting live sand in a freshwater tank would probably kill it off and mess up your water parameters. The best way to do the change over is just take out all fish decor plants etc. Put the fish in a tote or big bucket and hook up your filter to it so the bio doesn't die off while your changing the substrate. Then take out all the water in the tank then remove the gravel after. All that crap in the gravel wont stir up too bad if you just leave the gravel alone while taking out all the water. Whatever poop and what not that is left in the bottom after removing the gravel you don't have to worry about. It will get sucked up in your filter when you get everything running again.
> 
> I wouldn't do this with all the fish in there still, it will work doing it this way but more of a PIA. Doing it the way I have suggested above makes it easier in the end as you put the sand in before water so you don't have to worry about sand everywhere and you don't get all crap stirred up in the water.
> 
> Also a word of warning with sand, get pre filters for your intakes to stop any sand from getting into your filters and screwing up the impellor.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh ok. Thanks for the tip 



Aquaman said:


> I would suck the gravel out ..wash the sand ( will have very little air bubbles left ) put the sand in with a container ( less sand going through the water ) add water . If there is lots of gravel just do half..I used to suck out 6 bags in my 180one side a week and put it back in ...worked well.
> If you r say putting white sand in ..I would try to keep the water a clear as possible .imo ..Its what ever is easiest for you .My way would keep water clearer and no sediment falling on your sand ...oh and you can still see the fish .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh no. It's just a clear bag. Doesn't say what kind it is. I pointed at the sand in the tank near the cashier. The one with the jumbo loaches. And the lady walked me through where all the sand was. And pointed at the sand that they used for the tank with the jumbo loaches. It's white sand. Looks like the type of sand that would sink as soon as you put it in water. Anyone been to Rogers often or lately and can tell me what kind of sand they have for the display tank with the jumbo clown loaches? ^^


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like crushed coral. If it was actual live sand it would say on the bag


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Grats for deciding to switch over to sand, you'll like it so much more 

Basic:
I'd take fish out, empty tank, put sand in, add water, add fish.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Sounds like crushed coral. If it was actual live sand it would say on the bag


Oh ok. Well to me it looks like sand but yeah. I'll double check with Rogers 
Maybe I just grabbed the wrong bag or heard wrong or something .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

hgi said:


> Grats for deciding to switch over to sand, you'll like it so much more
> 
> Basic:
> I'd take fish out, empty tank, put sand in, add water, add fish.


Thanks. Yeah I know I will like it more hehe. Especially with my black background, colours of the fish will seem brighter and bring out their colour more hehe


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Ill be diving into my substrate change in a couple weeks with the sand I got from bill. I will be removing everything and going for the bba kill... Everything is geTting torched, baked, boiled, and dipped in excel. Should be quite the adventure while we paint the walls too!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hehe sounds like an adventure 



katienaha said:


> Ill be diving into my substrate change in a couple weeks with the sand I got from bill. I will be removing everything and going for the bba kill... Everything is geTting torched, baked, boiled, and dipped in excel. Should be quite the adventure while we paint the walls too!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Good news to me . So I called Rogers to figure out what exactly my little brother bought. Ends up it was finely crushed coral . 

Shout out to Rogers for having nice and friendly employees. Oh and btw, for their great deals too hehe .

Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

So finally I've changed my gravel to sand. 
took me all day but well worth it. I should've took a picture for a before and after the change look . Took out everything in the tank (driftwood, blue gravel, small treasure chest with air pump thingy etc) and put in finely crushed coral sand and PH buffer rocks 

Will hopefully post a picture soon. When I put back all the fish and plecos . Just waiting for the tank to heat up to around 80 F.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Here are some pics of the tank now after changing to sand substrate.

Sorry I got a cheap camera . And I am not good at taking good pictures. But try not to mind that ^^.

Btw, the loose heater on the right side is temporary to help warm up the tank faster 

Clint.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

good job clint. 
nice looking tank and great looking fish.
hope your labs are doing good


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Ming.
The lab fries are doing great. Seems like they're growing every day .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Btw, for those looking for driftwood,gravel, and other decorations. I will be making a list of things to sell/free things. I'll put up a link here also when I'm done the list


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Finally finished my list.

Here is the link if you guys wanna check it out . Finely crushed Crushed Coral Sand Substrate, Driftwood and more 

Here :http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ed-coral-substrate-much-more-11508/#post99266

Clint.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Just use a hose and syphon gravel and all into the bucket sounds like the way to go imho! No poop for the fish to have to breathe. And if i was you id re consider cuting those pumps off because once ya get something in one its a bumble bee with a bad itch to get out! Hope thats not too racy to post hehe. Good luck!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

beaux said:


> Just use a hose and syphon gravel and all into the bucket sounds like the way to go imho! No poop for the fish to have to breathe. And if i was you id re consider cuting those pumps off because once ya get something in one its a bumble bee with a bad itch to get out! Hope thats not too racy to post hehe. Good luck!


Thanks but I've already changed my gravel to sand ^^. What you mean by cutting the pumps?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Here are some pics of the tank now after changing to sand substrate.
> 
> Sorry I got a cheap camera . And I am not good at taking good pictures. But try not to mind that ^^.
> 
> ...


Your tanks look great now with the sand, you're going to love it so much!! I have sand in all my tanks and it's a breeze to vac and water change.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

hgi said:


> Your tanks look great now with the sand, you're going to love it so much!! I have sand in all my tanks and it's a breeze to vac and water change.


Thank you. Yes so far I'm lovin' the look of the sand instead of gravel


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ah i missed this thread
the acei are looking good Clint  how many times have they spawned so far?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah there bigger then when I got em from you as juvies . Well they were shimmering alot but no spawn yet.


----------

